# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Julho 2017



## criz0r (1 Jul 2017 às 01:51)

Boa madrugada,

O vento está mesmo maluco, acho que nem no Outono/Inverno presenciei rajadas tão fortes como hoje. 
Acalmou um pouco agora e por consequência a temperatura vai caindo lentamente.

Actuais 17,1ºC e quase a bater a mínima de ontem que foi de 16,7ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Jul 2017 às 10:35)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## DaniFR (1 Jul 2017 às 10:39)

Bom dia 

Julho começa com uma mínima de fazer invejas a muitos dias de inverno, 7,7°C.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jul 2017 às 12:50)

Boas,

Hoje sim, nortada mais generalizada.
Logo espero uma boa aceleração, mas um bocado longe de ocorrer nortada violenta,pelo menos aqui. Na área explosiva— Malveira, Biscaia e Figueira do Guincho,certamente que ocorrerá.

Tenho falado com quem está por dentro da instalação de estações no concelho, e finalmente, conseguiram resolver um problema do router da estação Davis da zona do Guincho. Vamos ver se é desta, recebi ontem o e-mail, é aguardar mais uns tempos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Jul 2017 às 18:03)

Dia normal para Julho, mínima de *14,5ºC*, máxima nos *27,2ºC* e muita nortada à mistura. 

Vamos a ver se este mês é diferente do ano passado e não acabe com 0 mms.


----------



## david 6 (1 Jul 2017 às 18:07)

máxima: *29.7ºC*
minima: *12.9ºC*
actual: *28.2ºC* e vento

amanhã a máxima já vai dar um pulo


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (1 Jul 2017 às 18:50)

Hoje tive uma máxima de 25,6 graus , nos próximos dias vamos ter máximas elevadas acima dos 35 graus .


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Jul 2017 às 21:08)

Hoje já se notou o aumento da temperatura durante o dia, em relação á temperatura bem mais baixas que se fizeram sentir ao longo desta semana.
E parece que o calor está de volta outra vez.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (2 Jul 2017 às 09:42)

Hoje já sigo com 24.2 graus , e vai subindo , vai ser um dia quente vai começar o suplício .


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jul 2017 às 10:30)

Lestada a fazer das suas,já nos 26,1 graus.


----------



## vortex (2 Jul 2017 às 13:55)

Boas!Por aqui sigo com 34ºC e a subir bem.


----------



## david 6 (2 Jul 2017 às 14:52)

*34.6ºC*


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (2 Jul 2017 às 16:54)

Máxima de até agora 34,2 graus , comparado com ontem são quase mais 10 graus , hoje a lestada fez das suas , vamos continuar com calor e a tendência é para subir !


----------



## david 6 (2 Jul 2017 às 18:05)

*36.5ºC*


----------



## homem do mar (2 Jul 2017 às 18:11)

boas o calor está de volta máxima de 34.7 a  mínima de 11.4 por agora 33.3


----------



## david 6 (3 Jul 2017 às 00:10)

maxima: *36.7ºC*
minima: *12.4ºC*
actual: *21.9ºC*


----------



## criz0r (3 Jul 2017 às 01:00)

Boa noite,

Hoje fiz uma caminhada de 1h na Encumeada dos Moinhos em Palmela e o meu sensor às 12h já marcava 33 graus. De facto a região de Setúbal é um autêntico forno.

Vamos ver se registo a 6 madrugada tropical. 

Actuais 23,7 graus.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (3 Jul 2017 às 10:04)

Bom dia,

Falhei por um triz os ananases, a registar uma mínima de 19,9ºC. Concerteza que a próxima noite será tropical com os 38ºC previstos pelo IPMA.

A manhã segue com muito calor a esta hora e vento inexistente.


----------



## david 6 (3 Jul 2017 às 10:20)

30.7ºC, está a aquecer bem


----------



## homem do mar (3 Jul 2017 às 11:16)

Boas por aqui já 34graus a mínima foi de 14.7.


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Jul 2017 às 11:25)

homem do mar disse:


> Boas por aqui já 34graus por agora 14.7


Não percebi a tua mensagem... Por agora 14,7 o que?


----------



## david 6 (3 Jul 2017 às 11:36)

34.6ºC


----------



## homem do mar (3 Jul 2017 às 11:39)

Meteofan disse:


> Não percebi a tua mensagem... Por agora 14,7 o que?


era a mínima


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Jul 2017 às 11:39)

Ah percebido 

Enviado do meu GT-I9060I através de Tapatalk


----------



## homem do mar (3 Jul 2017 às 12:00)

35.4  e vento quente ajudar a subir a temperatura.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Jul 2017 às 12:46)

A EMA de Tomar, Valdonas a mostrar o seu potencial novamente: *36,5ºC* às 12h.


----------



## david 6 (3 Jul 2017 às 13:01)

*37.3ºC* que bafo quando passo da casa para a rua


----------



## WHORTAS (3 Jul 2017 às 13:06)

Huff


----------



## homem do mar (3 Jul 2017 às 13:18)

36.7 que bafo lá fora.
A costa desde Viana do Castelo até Peniche está literalmente a arder muitas estações já passam dos 33


----------



## criz0r (3 Jul 2017 às 13:22)

Aqui por Entrecampos, o efeito de ilha está a provocar um calor muito desagradável, a tarde avizinha-se tórrida.

O vento vai soprando fraco de Leste.


----------



## david 6 (3 Jul 2017 às 13:59)

*38ºC*

edit: incêndio a norte daqui na Glória do Ribatejo, já se vê fumo


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (3 Jul 2017 às 14:12)

Boas , Hoje está a aquecer muito , neste momento tenho 34,5 graus , hoje espero uma máxima de 37/38 graus .


----------



## MSantos (3 Jul 2017 às 14:35)

Boas!

Tarde muito quente em Leiria! O vento Leste está a levar a temperatura para valores próximos dos *40ºC*.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Jul 2017 às 14:39)

Tomar, Valdonas nos *38,8ºC* às 14h. Litoral centro a fritar!


----------



## david 6 (3 Jul 2017 às 14:42)

*38.5ºC*

incêndio da glória já em resolução felizmente e confirmo que já vejo pouco fumo


----------



## criz0r (3 Jul 2017 às 14:47)

Praticamente toda a Extremadura com temperaturas superiores a 36ºC, Vale do Tejo como é habitual a torrar. 

A lestada chegou em força novamente, ainda bem que é só por 2 dias 

Estou dentro de um edifício com o ar condicionado ligado, nem quero imaginar quando tiver de ir lá fora.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Jul 2017 às 14:49)

criz0r disse:


> Estou dentro de um edifício com o ar condicionado ligado, nem quero imaginar quando tiver de ir lá fora.


Um grande choque térmico, sem dúvida. Aconteceu-me o mesmo quando registei os 44ºC por aqui.


----------



## david 6 (3 Jul 2017 às 15:40)

*39ºC*


----------



## criz0r (3 Jul 2017 às 16:13)

joralentejano disse:


> Um grande choque térmico, sem dúvida. Aconteceu-me o mesmo quando registei os 44ºC por aqui.



Pois, 44ºC não é brinquedo, isso é um mimo para as gripes. 

A tarde segue quente tal como previsto, neste momento não corre nem uma pequena aragem.


----------



## david 6 (3 Jul 2017 às 16:31)

*39.5ºC*

entretanto :


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Jul 2017 às 16:36)

E pronto, a EMA de Tomar é a mais quente do país, a registar *40,5ºC *ás 15h.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Jul 2017 às 17:35)

Muito calor por também por aqui, ainda a esta hora está um bafo na rua, bem forte.


----------



## Thomar (3 Jul 2017 às 17:43)

Tiagolco disse:


> E pronto, a EMA de Tomar é a mais quente do país, a registar *40,5ºC *ás 15h.


E ás 16h utc (17h) ainda registava *+40,4ºC*, amanhã sabemos a máxima, mas deve ter ultrapassado os *+41ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (3 Jul 2017 às 18:22)

máxima de *39.9ºC! *
minima: *13.9ºC*
actual: *36.9ºC*, com o vento a temperatura desce a bom ritmo

amplitude térmica de *26ºC *
vamos só a 3 Julho e uma máxima praticamente de 40ºC é só a 5ª mais alta até agora, só aqui quer dizer muito como isto tem sido este ano


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (3 Jul 2017 às 18:37)

Boas , hoje tive uma máxima alta cerca de 37,1 graus neste momento tenho 33,2 graus está a descer a bom ritmo , nos próximos dias vai descer a temperatura mas para o próximo fim de semana regressa o calor  .


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Jul 2017 às 20:32)

Tiagolco disse:


> E pronto, a EMA de Tomar é a mais quente do país, a registar *40,5ºC *ás 15h.



Lá veio a nortada, já deve ir nos 30ºC por esta hora 

_________

Tenho a dizer que quando estive às 6h30 da manhã na rua parecia que o tempo tinha parado. Claro que a essa hora mal há pessoas na rua, mas o mais assustador era o vento completamente nulo. Nem um ramo, nem uma folha, nem um papelinho, nada mexia. Mas aquele ar resfriado da noite permanecia misturado com um ar quente e pesado, indesejado. 

Mínima no Auriol de *17,5ºC*, a mostrar a pouca influência da lestada na zona graças à orografia. 
Máxima rondou os *36ºC*, apesar de que na estufa lisboeta facilmente deve ter chegado aos 38ºC em alguns locais.


----------



## david 6 (3 Jul 2017 às 21:16)

*30ºC* e vejo um barra de fumo a passear no horizonte certamente dos incêndios da zona Constância/Abrantes


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jul 2017 às 21:38)

Máximas.

Ontem: 31,2*
Hoje: 31,6*

Ontem e hoje Seiça registou amplitudes térmicas gigantes.

Ontem: 6,8*/ 35,8*
Hoje: 9,4*/ 39*


----------



## criz0r (4 Jul 2017 às 10:11)

Bons dias,

A máxima de ontem na Cova da Piedade, acabou mesmo por chegar aos 37,4ºC. A mínima fixou-se nos 18,7ºC.

A cereja no topo do bolo foi acordar, espreitar à janela e ver nevoeiro quase cerrado e um ambiente húmido espectacular. Uma maravilha sair de manga curta e sentir aquele fresquinho na pele.

A manhã segue por Entrecampos, com o nevoeiro em dissipação no centro da cidade mas um ambiente que permanece agradável.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Jul 2017 às 12:22)

Boas!
Pelos vistos houve muito nevoeiro de madrugada, pois metade de Carnaxide acordou sobressaltada com uma sirene de nevoeiro. Acho um bocado impossível que tenha vindo dos barcos a entrar no Tejo (a distância até ao rio ainda é alguma), portanto a única conclusão que cheguei é que talvez tenham instalado uma sirene no marco geodésico de Carnaxide...
O dia segue fresquinho e húmido.


----------



## MSantos (4 Jul 2017 às 12:49)

Boas!

Mais um dia de Sol em Leiria, porém hoje está menos calor que ontem. 

Por agora os valores de temperatura das estações da zona rondam os 30ºC, sopra uma brisa de SW.


----------



## david 6 (4 Jul 2017 às 14:07)

*33ºC*


----------



## homem do mar (4 Jul 2017 às 15:12)

Boas a máxima de ontem foi de 38 a mínima de 16.4 por agora 32.9


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (4 Jul 2017 às 16:17)

Hoje dia bem mais fresco , máxima de 30,4 graus comparado com ontem foi uma descida de quase 7 graus ! Mas lá para o fim de semana o calor deve voltar , mas o calor mesmo a sério só deve vir para a próxima semana !


----------



## david 6 (4 Jul 2017 às 16:27)

*34ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Jul 2017 às 16:54)

Por aqui mais um dia, bem escaldante.


----------



## criz0r (4 Jul 2017 às 17:09)

Boas,

Tarde de céu limpo e ambiente bem mais fresco que ontem, a nortada vai soprando de forma fraca a moderada.

26,2ºC na estação mais perto, hoje esqueci-me de trazer o mini termómetro  .


----------



## david 6 (4 Jul 2017 às 17:51)

máxima: *34.3ºC*
minima: *18.0ºC*
actual: *32.9ºC*


----------



## david 6 (4 Jul 2017 às 18:47)

temperatura começou a subir do nada  já vai nos *33.9ºC*, já subiu 1ºC, também começou a cheirar a fumo de incêndio


----------



## david 6 (4 Jul 2017 às 19:24)

agora já desce bem, com *31ºC* e um ventinho mesmo bom, já não cheira a fumo


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Jul 2017 às 19:50)

Animação de hoje:





O nevoeiro é algo deslumbrante, de facto...


----------



## homem do mar (4 Jul 2017 às 20:24)

Por aqui máxima de 34 por agora 25.8. 
Ontem por esta hora tinha mais 8 graus esta noite já vai ser mais fresca.


----------



## mecre90 (4 Jul 2017 às 23:29)

Hoje às 10 da manhã vi cair um meteorito que levou uns bons 2 ou 3 segundos a desintegrar. Eu seguia a direção V N Barquinha Entroncamento e o meteorito parecia ter seguido a mesma direção E-W na zona centro do país. Sabem se há mais relatos, ou onde se pode confirmar isto?


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Jul 2017 às 02:13)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> Pelos vistos houve muito nevoeiro de madrugada, pois metade de Carnaxide acordou sobressaltada com uma sirene de nevoeiro. Acho um bocado impossível que tenha vindo dos barcos a entrar no Tejo (a distância até ao rio ainda é alguma), portanto a única conclusão que cheguei é que talvez tenham instalado uma sirene no marco geodésico de Carnaxide...
> O dia segue fresquinho e húmido.



A não esquecer que com o nevoeiro a velocidade do som é maior, 300 m/s no ar, 1500 m/s em líquido. Claro que nevoeiro não é um líquido puro, mas a suspensão de partículas de água que ajudam a levar os sons mais longe.

Por aqui a temperatura rondou os *30ºC* e foi díficil a temperatura descer, como normalmente acontece, a partir das 14h-15h quando muda o rumo do vento, hoje foi mesmo até às 18h com 30ºC. A mínima foi de *20ºC.*


----------



## criz0r (5 Jul 2017 às 09:40)

Bom dia,

Continuação, de mais uma madrugada fresca com a mínima a descer aos 17,5ºC. A manhã acordou com céu encoberto e vento fraco, houvessem mais manhãs destas no Verão e era tudo perfeito.

Hoje mal cheguei ao trabalho a palavra de ordem foi " Mas que tempo é este?  Já não percebo nada disto, davam Sol e agora dão chuva", enfim é o típico  só se está bem com 40ºC.


----------



## david 6 (5 Jul 2017 às 10:25)

céu encoberto com 21ºC que bom


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Jul 2017 às 11:20)

guisilva5000 disse:


> A não esquecer que com o nevoeiro a velocidade do som é maior, 300 m/s no ar, 1500 m/s em líquido. Claro que nevoeiro não é um líquido puro, mas a suspensão de partículas de água que ajudam a levar os sons mais longe.


Hmm, não sei. Vivo cá há 4 anos e nunca tinha acontecido isto, mas vou tentar investigar melhor.

Boas!
O céu apresenta-se com muita nebulosidade baixa. Sabe bem esta frescura.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Jul 2017 às 11:54)

Parece que vamos ter 7 dias sem grandes anomalias e com temperaturas amenas e frescas 

Mínima: *17,9ºC*


----------



## david 6 (5 Jul 2017 às 15:30)

24.8ºC e céu nublado


----------



## MSantos (5 Jul 2017 às 18:00)

Boas!

Tempo fresco com céu nublado quase todo dia aqui em Leiria, com temperaturas de *21/23ºC* nas estações WU aqui da zona, bem agradável! 

Precipitação prevista para amanha?


----------



## david 6 (5 Jul 2017 às 18:12)

máxima: *26ºC* (abaixo do previsto)
minima: *14.4ºC*
actual: *23.9ºC* e algumas nuvens, ao contrário do resto do dia agora já há algumas abertas e por isso mesmo a esta hora a temperatura com estas abertas está muito estagnada por vezes até sobe 1 ou 2 decimas

amanhã chuva? esperemos que sim, estou confiante


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Jul 2017 às 18:50)

No Marquês de Pombal devem estar perto de 30°C, a estufa lisboeta sempre presente.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Jul 2017 às 19:44)

Boas! Depois de uma manhã e tarde com bastantes nuvens, o sol resolveu dar o ar de sua graça agora ao final da tarde. Dia bem fresco!
Time lapse de hoje:
(Vejam em Full HD )


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Jul 2017 às 19:52)

Hoje foi um dia bem fresco, e como muita nebulosidade.
O sol ainda se viu, mas por breves momentos ao longo do dia.


----------



## criz0r (5 Jul 2017 às 19:57)

Boas, 

Por aqui, vislumbra-se isto a SW,






Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Fall9 (5 Jul 2017 às 21:28)

Por aqui está assim, nas fotos as nuvens estão menos escuras! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## homem do mar (5 Jul 2017 às 22:05)

Boas por aqui o dia foi fresco.
Máxima de 25.4 mínima de 19.3 por agora 19.9


----------



## MSantos (5 Jul 2017 às 23:55)

Boas!

Noite calma e fresca em Leiria, com 18ºC nas estações WU aqui da zona.


----------



## criz0r (6 Jul 2017 às 01:16)

Boa noite,

Tudo calmo por estas bandas, 19,0ºC estagnados à quase 1h. Céu muito nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Jul 2017 às 06:48)

Boa dia!
Acordei só porque sim e fui presenteado com este cenário:




Começa a chover.


----------



## Candy (6 Jul 2017 às 08:55)

Bom dia,

Por Peniche... CHUVA!...  Chuva e não é pouca!!! Está a cair com bastante intensidade.
Segundo vejo pelo radar, a célula tende em deslocar-se com alguma descontração. Parece que vai demorar um pouco a passar. 

Tempo muito abafado...


----------



## Candy (6 Jul 2017 às 09:33)

Só para reforçar...

Chovia com bastante intensidade... Agora está a cair a pique e quase diria torrencial!!! 

Confesso que dá um certo gozo ver os turistas, de calção e manguinha à cava, ensopadinhos até ao osso a olhar pro céu!


----------



## MSantos (6 Jul 2017 às 09:44)

Bom dia!

A manhã segue fresca e nublada por aqui com 19/20ºC nas estações da cidade.

Já caíram uns pingos por Leiria, no entanto segundo o radar a "festa maior" está um pouco mais a Oeste, sobre a Marinha Grande.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Jul 2017 às 09:58)

Bom dia! Começa a chover fraco por cá...


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Jul 2017 às 10:30)

Boas!
Muitos cumulus a crescer a norte. Veremos se ainda chove mais qualquer coisinha, aqui, para o sul do destrito de Lisboa.


----------



## criz0r (6 Jul 2017 às 10:41)

Bom dia,

Mínima de 17,4ºC. Por agora alguns cúmulos em aproximação, mas antes de sair de casa eram visíveis cumulonimbos calvus a Oeste. 

Chegou entretanto a chuviscar quando cheguei a Lisboa, mas não passou disso.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Jul 2017 às 11:05)

Cumulus bonitos começam a aparecer com mais frequência:


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jul 2017 às 11:05)

Por aqui o dia acordou fresco, mas logo veio o sol, até agora á pouco, o tempo começou a mudar bruscamente, veio o vento moderado, e o céu está a ficar bem escuro sobre a zona da Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros.

Edit: E depois do ribombar de um trovão, já cai uns aguaceiros fracos neste momento.


----------



## david 6 (6 Jul 2017 às 11:17)

por aqui ainda só caiu uns pingos, mas aquela linha de células sobre o Tejo está a deslocar se para o interior, vem cá direitinho


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jul 2017 às 11:19)

Boas,
Já chuviscou.
Os dias  têm estado realmente frescos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jul 2017 às 11:23)

Sigo já com aguaceiros moderados, aquela linha amarela na radar sobre a zona de Alcanena e Torres Novas está a descarregar.


----------



## david 6 (6 Jul 2017 às 11:33)

ouvi trovão para oeste! 

+1


----------



## david 6 (6 Jul 2017 às 11:54)

vento aumentou de intensidade e começou a pingar, mas entretanto a parte que vinha a mim enfraqueceu bastante e ficou mais forte a sul


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jul 2017 às 11:57)

Já parou de chover, no ar paira agora o cheiro a terra molhada.


----------



## Tufao André (6 Jul 2017 às 11:58)

Madrugada e inicio da manhã marcado por aguaceiros fracos a moderados. Há instantes caiu aqui mais um aguaceiro moderado com pingas grossas, mas de curta duração. Ainda assim molhou bem o chão... 
Aproxima-se um intenso aguaceiro de NO com o céu algo escuro e ameaçador!! A ver se cá chega com pujança...
Vento fraco a moderado de NO e apenas 21ºC


----------



## Candy (6 Jul 2017 às 12:05)

Olá de novo.

Por agora parou a chuva! Acho bem que tenho canalizador a arranjar um cano no terraço :P 

Parece-me que oiço roncos! Mas só parece... É que a ser roncos, são muuuuuuitos! Contudo não vejo registo deles no blitzortung. E no ipma não está a abrir o registo das descargas. 
Deixa cá ver... Pode ser algum jacto que ande por aí...


----------



## david 6 (6 Jul 2017 às 12:06)

chove moderado


----------



## criz0r (6 Jul 2017 às 12:21)

Aguaceiro em aproximação,






Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## lordmag95 (6 Jul 2017 às 12:37)

Há pouco, aguaceiro intenso na Sobreda.

Continua a cair alguns pingos.


----------



## david 6 (6 Jul 2017 às 12:46)

já parou por aqui, há uma tentativa de formação de mammatus mas penso que não vai passar de tentativa, não conseguem ganhar consistência


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Jul 2017 às 12:59)

Já fiz dois time lapses nesta manhã:
Um do nascer do sol:
E outro dos cumulus que andaram a passear:
Desculpem a sujidade na lente, quando reparei já era tarde demais.


----------



## david 6 (6 Jul 2017 às 13:09)

cresce, cresce à vontade


----------



## david 6 (6 Jul 2017 às 13:18)

desculpem o double post, mas entretanto a sul achei isto :


----------



## jorgeanimal (6 Jul 2017 às 13:27)

Candy disse:


> Olá de novo.
> 
> Por agora parou a chuva! Acho bem que tenho canalizador a arranjar um cano no terraço :P
> 
> ...


Eram dois F16. Estava no paço e também os ouvia, para além de uma explosão na pedreira.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Jul 2017 às 13:40)

Time-lapse da última hora e meia, com a vista para Norte. A ver se de tarde a coisa fica mais interessante.


----------



## Candy (6 Jul 2017 às 13:47)

Céu muito negro!!! 

Vem aí carga!


----------



## Candy (6 Jul 2017 às 13:59)

Céu muito negro!!! 

Vem aí carga!


jorgeanimal disse:


> Eram dois F16. Estava no paço e também os ouvia, para além de uma explosão na pedreira.


Ahhhh... Obrigada! 

Em Peniche estavamos a atribuir o barulho da explosão à barreira do som!


----------



## Candy (6 Jul 2017 às 14:00)

Chove muito forte com pingos muito grossos!!! 

Fui ao terraço por segundos... FIquei encharcada!


----------



## homem do mar (6 Jul 2017 às 14:54)

Boas por aqui a chuva já deu o ar de sua graça,
de vez em quando ouve-se trovoada.
temperatura nos 24.1.


----------



## homem do mar (6 Jul 2017 às 15:07)

homem do mar disse:


> Boas por aqui a chuva já deu o ar de sua graça,
> de vez em quando ouve-se trovoada.
> temperatura nos 24.1.


edit: está poderosa.


----------



## MSantos (6 Jul 2017 às 15:07)

homem do mar disse:


> Boas por aqui a chuva já deu o ar de sua graça,
> de vez em quando ouve-se trovoada.
> temperatura nos 24.1.



No radar é visível uma pequena mas potente célula entre Ourém e Tomar, com ecos laranja e vermelhos! 

Aqui em Leiria apenas céu nublado, mas com boas abertas entre os _cumulus_.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jul 2017 às 15:32)

Por aqui vão-se ouvindo os trovões, e começou agora mesmo a acair uns pingos grossos.

É com cada trovão que até já metem algum respeito.
Novamente mais um eco amarelo sobre a zona de Alcanena e Chamusca, e eu estou mesmo no meio de ambas as trovoadas.


----------



## dahon (6 Jul 2017 às 15:51)

Trovão em Coimbra. Nuvens bem escuras mesmo por cima.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jul 2017 às 16:01)

Fez agora mesmo um trovão enorme, dos maiores que ouvi até á data, dando origem a uma descarga eléctrica que caiu aqui num poste de média tensão a cerca de 50 metros de casa, mandou-me logo os disjuntores do quadro a baixo. 
Eco vermelho no radar, não deixa margem para dúvidas.


----------



## srr (6 Jul 2017 às 16:07)

Vejo daqui o Cor Azul Escura do Céu ai para os lados de Torres Novas, no entanto aqui está sol.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jul 2017 às 16:19)

srr disse:


> Vejo daqui o Cor Azul Escura do Céu ai para os lados de Torres Novas, no entanto aqui está sol.



Os trovões continuam a roncar, e observo ao longe várias localidades onde está a chover bem. 
O céu continua "vestido" de negro.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2017 às 16:27)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas! Depois de uma manhã e tarde com bastantes nuvens, o sol resolveu dar o ar de sua graça agora ao final da tarde. Dia bem fresco!
> Time lapse de hoje:







Candy disse:


> Por agora parou a chuva! Acho bem que tenho canalizador a arranjar um cano no terraço :P



Nada mau, está feita e ultrapassada a normal de Julho para o acumulado de precipitação de Cabo Carvoeiro: *1 cm de chuva *(0,1+4,7+5,0mm) !



Tiagolco disse:


> Já fiz dois time lapses nesta manhã:
> Um do nascer do sol:
> E outro dos cumulus que andaram a passear:



 os time-lapses são sem dúvida a melhor descrição que se pode fazer da evolução do céu.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (6 Jul 2017 às 16:28)

Estou na A1, dilúvio na zona da Bairrada.

Agora zona de Torres Novas céu muito escuro, já presenciei umas belas descargas. Céu impressionante para o interior.

Não há fotos porque vou a conduzir e parei agora num ápice na área de serviço.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (6 Jul 2017 às 16:32)

trovoada para leste , não ouvi trovão mas um amigo meu no Couço ouviu, tenho a vista um bocado tapada, a visão é esta:


----------



## dahon (6 Jul 2017 às 16:36)

Vem forte de sul/sudeste.


----------



## criz0r (6 Jul 2017 às 16:46)

Céu carregado de Cumulonimbos e bigornas a NE/E daqui,










Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gongas (6 Jul 2017 às 17:25)

Em Coimbra a trovoada está forte.Sao raios por todo o lado.


----------



## dahon (6 Jul 2017 às 17:25)

É com cada bomba, agora.


----------



## Savn (6 Jul 2017 às 17:30)

MSantos disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> A manhã segue fresca e nublada por aqui com 19/20ºC nas estações da cidade.
> 
> Já caíram uns pingos por Leiria, no entanto segundo o radar a "festa maior" está um pouco mais a Oeste, sobre a Marinha Grande.



Estava na Marinha Grande nessa altura, e posso dizer que a chuvada de hoje, em termos de intensidade e duração, escostou muitos dias de inverno a um canto. 
Algumas inundações e túneis encerrados..


----------



## DaniFR (6 Jul 2017 às 17:37)

Trovoada em Coimbra


----------



## DaniFR (6 Jul 2017 às 18:26)

Granizo em Miranda do Corvo

Fotos de Cristiano Campos


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jul 2017 às 19:51)

A trovoada teima em não abrandar, mesmo ao fim de 4 horas, e agora chegaram os aguaceiros moderados.

Mais uma vez eco amarelo sobre a zona da Golegã.

Já ouvi relatos que esta tarde a avenida em Torres Novas, junto aos CTT, ficou coberta de água, com uns centimetros de altura.


----------



## thunderboy (6 Jul 2017 às 20:06)

Realmente é verdade a trovoada já se ouve há horas a fio por aqui ainda que mais distante. Do outro lado a serra tem capacete a todo o comprimento.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jul 2017 às 20:22)

A trovoada parece-me que está a agora a ir-se embora, e já parou de chover.


----------



## david 6 (6 Jul 2017 às 20:32)

vista para N, é a minha vista da trovoada que estão a falar pedro e thunder:







entretanto também para leste:


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jul 2017 às 20:50)

david 6 disse:


> vista para N, é a minha vista da trovoada que estão a falar pedro e thunder:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por estes lados o céu está ainda mais escuro, e ainda oiço ao longe o roncar dos trovões.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Jul 2017 às 20:54)

E por fim, mais um time lapse, feita na hora do almoço. 
Não choveu mais por aqui, a tarde foi bastante monótona até. Parece que ainda não foi desta que presenciei uma trovoada de jeito.


----------



## david 6 (6 Jul 2017 às 20:57)

entretanto as mesmas trovoadas mas já com o pôr do sol 

a do Norte:






a do leste, com direito a lua e tudo:


----------



## thunderstorm87 (6 Jul 2017 às 21:26)

Boas . Aqui por Cacilhas céu muito nublado e sem vento. Será que vamos ter algo?


----------



## AJJ (6 Jul 2017 às 21:57)

Lisboa avenida de berna, ceu limpo vento muito fraco.

A tempestade do norte vem para cá ?


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Jul 2017 às 22:00)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Boas . Aqui por Cacilhas céu muito nublado e sem vento. Será que vamos ter algo?





AJJ disse:


> Lisboa avenida de berna, ceu limpo vento muito fraco.
> 
> A tempestade do norte vem para cá ?


Não. Vamos ter que esperar mais uns meses para ver trovoada novamente.


----------



## Rachie (6 Jul 2017 às 22:20)

Tiagolco disse:


> Não. Vamos ter que esperar mais uns meses para ver trovoada novamente.


Eu estou a ter ... em Espanha


----------



## MSantos (6 Jul 2017 às 22:48)

Savn disse:


> Estava na Marinha Grande nessa altura, e posso dizer que a chuvada de hoje, em termos de intensidade e duração, escostou muitos dias de inverno a um canto.
> Algumas inundações e túneis encerrados..



Já em Leiria durante a manhã não passou de um aguaceiro fraco!  

Com precipitação associada a trovoadas pequenas distancias fazem uma grande diferença!


----------



## DaniFR (6 Jul 2017 às 22:56)

Os acumulados nas estações da zona rondam os 4mm, apesar de ter chovido de forma moderada, apenas deu para assentar o pó e molhar a superfície dos terrenos, debaixo das árvores continua tudo seco.


----------



## DaniFR (6 Jul 2017 às 23:37)

> *Mau tempo: Casas inundadas em Álvares levam Câmara de Góis a rebentar dique*
> 
> *Uma ribeira inundou hoje duas casas em Álvares, no concelho de Góis, Coimbra, obrigando a Câmara Municipal a rebentar um dique para evitar danos mais graves, disse à agência Lusa a autarca Lurdes Castanheira.*
> 
> ...



Não foi preciso chover muito para causar problemas numa das zonas afectadas pelos incêndios. O próximo Inverno vai ser complicado nesta zona do Pinhal Interior.


----------



## david 6 (7 Jul 2017 às 00:08)

máxima: *25.8ºC*
minima: *13.2ºC*
acumulado: *1mm*
actual: *18.4ºC*


----------



## criz0r (7 Jul 2017 às 10:19)

Bom dia,

Madrugada serena e fresca, sem registo de precipitação.
A manhã segue com céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Jul 2017 às 10:52)

DaniFR disse:


> Trovoada em Coimbra


Bom dia a todos! Ontem na A1 ás 17h45, entre Pombal e coimbra vi mammatus muito bem desenvolvidos. Os melhores que vi ao vivo até hoje. Esteve sempre a chover. Entretanto aqui em Fátima penso que nem choveu...


----------



## MSantos (7 Jul 2017 às 12:27)

Bom dia!

Manhã de céu tendencialmente encoberto em Leiria, este tempo tempo fresco sabe que é uma maravilha. 

Por agora 20/21ºC nas estações online aqui da zona.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Jul 2017 às 16:57)

Dias amenos continuam, mínima de *17,9ºC* e máxima de *25,7ºC
*
Não sei se alguém viu o NOS Alive, mas eles têm uma DAVIS instalada no palco principal, no topo do lado esquerdo  Era giro ter acesso aos dados.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Jul 2017 às 16:58)

Hoje a Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros acordou com um belo capacete de nuvens.
O dia segue ventoso.


----------



## david 6 (7 Jul 2017 às 19:49)

grande barreira de nuvens a chegar  que surpresa


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Jul 2017 às 20:31)

Por aqui ao fim da tarde começou a ficar nevoeiro e a cair uma chuva que é mais um spray, que não molha mas é incomodativo...


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Jul 2017 às 20:41)

david 6 disse:


> grande barreira de nuvens a chegar  que surpresa



É verdade, faço das tuas palavras as minhas, agora em pouco tempo, o céu começou a escurecer muito, principalmente sobre a Serra D'Aire, assim á primeira vista até parece que vai chover qualquer coisa, pois o que choveu ontem, não deu em nada, e já andei esta tarde a regar as culturas agrícolas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Jul 2017 às 21:01)

O dia está a escurecer, sempre nublado e fresco. 20ºC

Muitas andorinhas andaram a sobrevoar o jardim em frente à minha casa durante horas, achei interessante porque nunca tinha visto. Só vejo andorinhas mais em zonas rurais.


----------



## david 6 (7 Jul 2017 às 21:05)

máxima: *26.3ºC*
minima: *14.5ºC*
actual: *20.6ºC* céu muito nublado e algum vento


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Jul 2017 às 22:17)

Para meu espanto está tudo molhado na rua. Está a cair uma morrinha que é suficiente para fazer correr as caleiras...


----------



## DaniFR (8 Jul 2017 às 00:16)

Por aqui também está a borrifar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jul 2017 às 09:50)

Bom dia a todos. Continua esta morrinha e tempo fresco. Ao menos serve para refrescar e regar um pouco...


----------



## david 6 (8 Jul 2017 às 11:08)

por aqui céu encoberto e 20.4ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Jul 2017 às 12:09)

Por aqui o dia segue fresco e encoberto.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jul 2017 às 16:58)

Por aqui está nevoeiro cerrado e morrinha...


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Jul 2017 às 19:40)

Por aqui a tarde segue com vento moderado.
Algém tem acesso a mapas das descargas eléctricas, do dia 6, é que gostava de saber onde caiu aqui um raio bem perto de mim, mas no site do IPMA, não consigo aceder. O raio foi de tal e qual como aquele que caiu num poste de alta tensão que andou por aqui a circular no forúm á pouco tempo, eu não vi a descarga, mas sentia bem que até fiquei a tremer das pernas, a minha casa abanou bem, a quando da descarga.


----------



## criz0r (9 Jul 2017 às 01:51)

Boas noites,

Mais um dia espectacular de Verão , ontem à noite chegou a morrinhar um pouco mas não deu para molhar o chão.

Pela Cova da Piedade, continuação de tempo fresco com céu muito nublado e 19,4ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Jul 2017 às 11:51)

Encontrei agora as fotos da inundação na Avenida em Torres Novas no dia 6.



Por aqui o dia segue já ameno, e com vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jul 2017 às 11:58)

Boas,

Não há assim grande coisa a relatar, basicamente, tempo fresco,morrinhas e nevoeiros. Embora  nevoeiro não tenha surgido aqui, ocorreu na serra a cota relativamente baixa, e para os lados do linhó, chão de meninos. Para quem conhece a zona de chão de meninos sabe que ali o número de dias de nevoeiro é bem elevado.Ontem de manhã, estava cerrado, um perigo para condução.
Nos próximos dias a presença do sol deverá ser mais consistente.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Jul 2017 às 12:35)

A força da água, depois do incendio, leva tudo o que apanhar pela frente, pois não tem a vegetação que faz muita falta.(em Castanheira de Pera.)


----------



## huguh (9 Jul 2017 às 14:21)

já estou de volta à Régua mas só para relatar as 24h que passei na figueira da Foz, sexta e sábado.
estive pelo Somnii portanto... 
alguma chuva miudinha a partir do fim da tarde de sexta, até pensávamos que seria trazida do mar pelo vento mas era mesmo aquela chuva "molha-tolos"
esteve assim praticamente toda a noite, parava e depois voltava passado um pouco, mais pro fim da noite por volta da 1h já choveu de forma mais consistente

Resumindo umas belas 24h em que andei sempre de tshirt, não esteve frio e aquela chuva miudinha soube bem


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Jul 2017 às 15:49)

Boas!
Por aqui, os últimos dias também têm sido bastante frescos. Ontem, o sol nem sequer espreitou. Hoje está acontecer o oposto, porém a nortada intensificou bem.
À espera (bem sentadinho ) que venham dias mais interessantes...


----------



## david 6 (9 Jul 2017 às 20:25)

máxima: *27.2ºC*
minima: *18.0ºC*
actual: *22.6ºC* e algum vento

esta semana será passada nas Praias do Sado, Setúbal, se vier aquele calor não vou poder acompanhar com a estação na Fajarda


----------



## david 6 (10 Jul 2017 às 13:26)

já nas Praias do Sado, de manhã pelo caminho via nebulosidade baixa para o Litoral, quando cheguei aqui estava algum vento, mas agora já está mais fraco, apareceu um nova estação mais próxima daqui no inicio deste mês e tem neste momento *23.4ºC

*
quando ao calor que ai vem, como já tinha dito vou estar aqui, vou acompanha-lo a partir de sexta à tarde na Fajarda, Coruche (vou para o forno, já sei como funciona para aqueles lados )


----------



## criz0r (10 Jul 2017 às 13:33)

Boa tarde,

Pela Cova da Piedade, também nada de muito relevante a destacar nos últimos dias. 

Muita frescura e céu geralmente nublado foi a moldura deste fim de semana que passou.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Jul 2017 às 18:02)

Nada de mais a acrescentar, só muito vento que quase torna a temperatura irrelevante xD


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jul 2017 às 20:34)

Nortada algo forte.
Os sinais de trânsito abanam com força.
Capacete enorme na serra.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Jul 2017 às 21:14)

Hoje foi mais um dia ameno, e o vento moderado principalmente durante a tarde continua a marcar presença.


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Jul 2017 às 21:21)

Cirrus a enfeitar. 





O dia foi muito ventoso e fresco.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jul 2017 às 21:27)

Nortada violenta no Arneiro,Malveira da Serra. Incrível.
Capacete a correr a grande velocidade.
16 graus. Cota 160 mts. Venham cá que isto é que é nortada.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Jul 2017 às 08:30)

Bom dia, noite de nortada violenta por Carcavelos, tive de fechar bem as portadas de casa e esta manhã era visivel algum lixo espalhado na rua... a contrastar bem com o calor que apanhei no Alto Minho este fim-de-semana.


----------



## criz0r (11 Jul 2017 às 10:29)

Bons dias,

Fim de tarde e início de noite com Nortada de meter respeito ontem. Sinceramente não estava à espera que o vento soprasse tão forte.

A mínima, acabou por chegar aos 17,4ºC, hoje é que não me importava nada de ir dar uma volta até à Peninha ao fim do dia tendo em conta a Nortada prevista .


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jul 2017 às 11:50)

Ontem as 23:11, a estação de referência registou uma rajada máxima de 85,3 km/h,rajada máxima anual.Não me surpreende, e cá para cima ainda esteve pior, então na Malveira...nem é preciso Peninha.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (11 Jul 2017 às 17:06)

Dia bom para passear neste momento tenho 29.5 graus é a máxima do dia .


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Jul 2017 às 17:36)

Bem, bem, esta nortada não está para brincadeiras. Ramos everywhere, e a árvore de 30 metros que tenho aqui à frente quase que me entra pela casa a dentro. 
Sente-se um cheiro ténue a queimado.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (11 Jul 2017 às 17:41)

Tiagolco disse:


> Bem, bem, esta nortada não está para brincadeiras. Ramos everywhere, e a árvore de 30 metros que tenho aqui à frente quase que me entra pela casa a dentro.
> Sente-se um cheiro ténue a queimado.



Confirmo esse cheiro a queimado !


----------



## homem do mar (11 Jul 2017 às 17:48)

Boas finalmente o verão está de volta, máxima 29.4 por agora 28.3


----------



## WHORTAS (12 Jul 2017 às 06:16)

Bom dia.
Céu nublado e 17.7℃


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Jul 2017 às 09:22)

Bom dia...
Mais uma noite de intensa nortada, daquela que nos leva os tapetes e a roupa do estendal... enfim... terra para vento é esta, irrita!


----------



## homem do mar (12 Jul 2017 às 11:35)

boas por aqui a mínima foi de 19.9 quase tropical por agora 28.2


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (12 Jul 2017 às 13:29)

Boas por aqui mínima foi de 19.7ºC foi quase tropical , neste momento tenho 29.7ºC a subir .


----------



## jonas (12 Jul 2017 às 14:32)

Boa tarde,
Estou pela Figueira da foz.
De manha houve nevoeiro, neste momento só um bonito capacete sobre a serra da boa viagem.
Estou 24 graus e nortada.
O mar está algo agitado.


----------



## MSantos (12 Jul 2017 às 15:17)

Boas!

Enquanto o Interior vai torrando aqui em Leiria temos um dia soalheiro mas não muito quente, por agora valores 26/27ºC nas estações WU da cidade.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jul 2017 às 15:27)

Boa tarde,

Ambiente agradável, com vento fraco a moderado, céu limpo, e temperatura na casa dos *26ºC*. 

A madrugada foi marcada por muita nebulosidade baixa, vento moderado, e temperatura a descer aos 17ºC.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (12 Jul 2017 às 16:08)

Por aqui neste momento tenho 32,3ºC , está me a cheirar muito a queimado alguém confirma ?


----------



## criz0r (12 Jul 2017 às 17:03)

Boas tardes,

O dia tem sido marcado por algum calor aqui no centro de Lisboa, devido ao efeito de ilha mas nada comparado com o Interior.

Vai correndo uma aragem fresquinha de Norte. Céu limpo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Jul 2017 às 17:17)

Por aqui a tarde segue abrasadora, vento nulo.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (12 Jul 2017 às 17:20)

A estação  de Lisboa , Tapada da Ajuda é que surpreendeu ás 15h tinha 35ºC, já a estação de Lisboa ( Gago Coutinho ) ás 15h tinha 32ºC.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (12 Jul 2017 às 17:21)

Dia de algum calor, hoje tive uma máxima de 33ºC, dentro como do previsto .


----------



## jonas (12 Jul 2017 às 20:44)

Por do sol muito agradável pela Figueira.22 graus e quase sem vento.


----------



## homem do mar (12 Jul 2017 às 22:43)

boas máxima de 33.4 por agora a noite segue agradável com 25º.


----------



## remember (12 Jul 2017 às 22:50)

Boas, hoje já subiu bem, 36,8ºC de máxima e 19,6ºC de mínima.
Sigo com 26,1ºC estáveis e 38% de HR


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Jul 2017 às 23:39)

Cabo Raso (IPMA) atingiu a máxima horária de *20,7ºC*, às 23h. É impressionante!


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jul 2017 às 00:08)

Boas noites,

T.actual: 23,6 graus
O vento finalmente acalmou...entretanto a lestada está aí.

Offtopic: Tive pena de não ter conseguido participar nas opostas,não tive tempo bah. Fica para a próxima.


----------



## criz0r (13 Jul 2017 às 00:19)

Boa noite,

E pronto! O vento rodou para Leste e lá estamos nós aqui pela Cova da Piedade com 25,5ºC estagnados.
Vamos ver entretanto se chego à 6ª madrugada de ananases.

Extremamente curioso, para ver se amanhã se batem recordes tanto aqui como na vizinha Espanha.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (13 Jul 2017 às 00:33)

Não sei mas tenho um feeling que amanhã a maxima de Lisboa vai subir bem , e só um feeling tendo em conta que está noite já deve ser tropical .


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jul 2017 às 09:38)

Temperatura nos 22ºC pela zona de Sintra, nem parece que o interior está com o calor que está, o que nos vale o fluxo marítimo. Se o vento rodasse para leste nem que fosse meia hora a temperaturas bem que ia acima dos 30ºC rapidamente.


----------



## criz0r (13 Jul 2017 às 09:56)

Bom dia,

6ª noite tropical do ano com a mínima a ficar-se pelos 21,4ºC.
A manhã acordou amena, alguma nebulosidade a marcar presença aliada a uma espessa camada de poeira que pintou o céu de cinzento.
O Vento neste momento é variável e sopra fraco.


----------



## Maria Papoila (13 Jul 2017 às 10:16)

Bom dia,
Aqui no Marquês céu com nuvens, vento fraco e ... 27º!? Estarei a ver bem?

"...
Só me acudiam sordidezas paralelas, em calão teimoso: "é de rachar!" "está de ananases!" "derrete os untos!...".
..."


----------



## MSantos (13 Jul 2017 às 10:33)

Boas!

Aqui em Leiria acordámos com nevoeiro matinal que entretanto já levantou. O tempo ainda está bem ameno, e não deverá sequer chegar aos 30ºC hoje, o que nos vale é fluxo marítimo como disse o @Mário Barros!


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (13 Jul 2017 às 10:53)

Hoje vai estar mais quente , felizmente não vamos ter aqueles extremos do interior , as pessoas sofrem com as poeiras africanas .


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jul 2017 às 11:29)

Por aqui já tenho vento a soprar bem ,boas rajadas.
24,3 graus


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Jul 2017 às 11:39)

Bom dia!
Hoje a poeirada resolveu visitar-nos. 
Cenário atual a sudeste:


----------



## criz0r (13 Jul 2017 às 12:28)

Bela panorâmica @Tiagolco .

O céu neste momento está cinzento, até as nuvens se disfarçam por entre a poeirada.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Jul 2017 às 12:30)

criz0r disse:


> Bela panorâmica @Tiagolco .


Obrigado! É um "talento natural" da GoPRo.


----------



## meko60 (13 Jul 2017 às 13:00)

Boa tarde.
Hoje promete, por agora sigo com 31,7ºC


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (13 Jul 2017 às 13:03)

Hoje promete ir para os 35 graus parece me !


----------



## jorgeanimal (13 Jul 2017 às 13:34)

Praia da areia branca, só de t-shirt. Brrrr...


----------



## homem do mar (13 Jul 2017 às 13:55)

boas por aqui a mínima foi de 18.2  por agora 32.9


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Jul 2017 às 17:19)

Por aqui a tarde segue escaldante, e muito abafada.


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Jul 2017 às 17:36)

Diga trinta e três...  33.3°C, máxima do dia.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jul 2017 às 18:30)

mr. phillip disse:


> Diga trinta e três...  33.3°C, máxima do dia.


Exatamente o mesmo na Amadora.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (13 Jul 2017 às 18:36)

Hoje tive uma máxima de 32.7 graus , amanhã vou para o Alentejo ver uns primos meus e vou lá estar por alguns dias , ui vou assar lá !


----------



## StormRic (13 Jul 2017 às 18:42)

À volta dos 45º em zonas do Alentejo. Simultaneamente o céu aqui pela Póvoa está esbranquiçado e com algumas faixas esparsas de altocumulus castellanus.

*13:15 utc SSW*


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Jul 2017 às 18:51)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Hoje tive uma máxima de 32.7 graus , amanhã vou para o Alentejo ver uns primos meus e vou lá estar por alguns dias , ui vou assar lá !


Boa estadia, aí já terás o calor que tens andado a pedir para ir á piscina, porque praia não há


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jul 2017 às 19:02)

Saudações,

Tarde agradável aqui pela zona de Sintra, apesar do forno do interior.
Vento fraco a moderado, constante, e temperatura a não ir além dos *30ºC* de máxima.

Neste momento, 28,1ºC e pequeníssimos Altocumulus no céu, como em geral se tem verificado desde manhã.


----------



## homem do mar (13 Jul 2017 às 19:05)

Boas por aqui a máxima foi de 33.8 por agora ainda 31.5


----------



## vamm (13 Jul 2017 às 20:26)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Hoje tive uma máxima de 32.7 graus , amanhã vou para o Alentejo ver uns primos meus e vou lá estar por alguns dias , ui vou assar lá !


Vai, vai ver os primos alentejanos e aguentar estas belas 45 balas eheh até para quem está habituado aos 40C, isto hoje foi demais! Completamente insuportável


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (13 Jul 2017 às 20:37)

vamm disse:


> Vai, vai ver os primos alentejanos e aguentar estas belas 45 balas eheh até para quem está habituado aos 40C, isto hoje foi demais! Completamente insuportável




Ainda bem que tenho piscina , 45 graus e um abuso ! Amareleja foi aos 46,2 graus wow !


----------



## criz0r (13 Jul 2017 às 21:39)

Boas,

26,0 graus aqui pela margem sul.
De vez em quando sopra uma aragem agradável que faz baixar a temperatura.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Jul 2017 às 22:18)

Boas!
Por aqui, o dia até foi quentinho. O vento de oeste lá aliviou um bocado, ao final da tarde.
Animação de hoje.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jul 2017 às 22:24)

Nortada valente por cá.


----------



## criz0r (13 Jul 2017 às 22:42)

jonas_87 disse:


> Nortada valente por cá.



E eu, a apenas 30 e poucos km da tua zona apenas registo uma brisa esporádica ainda com 25ºC estagnados. O nosso Clima é de facto espectacular.

Manda ai por Correio azul um pouco da tua Nortada, que aqui mal se respira


----------



## Rachie (13 Jul 2017 às 23:37)

Dia bem quente por Almada. Às 14h o carro marcava 35° valeu-me a brisa e algumas nuvens na praia, senão tinha esturricado. O termómetro da varanda marcou 37° mas claramente tenho de é-lhe encontrar outro sito. Está no chão e por isso ainda marca 30 (e não está tanto calor).

Enviado do meu T1101L1B1C através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gilmet (14 Jul 2017 às 00:45)

A madrugada inicia-se fresca, para variar, com 18,6ºC de temperatura e vento em geral fraco, mas constante.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Jul 2017 às 00:54)

É incrível! Por aqui, é com cada rajada de norte...


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Jul 2017 às 01:55)

Nortada muito violenta por aqui!
Queria deixar a janela aberta para refrescar um bocado, mas quero acordar de manhã com o quarto intacto.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Jul 2017 às 08:26)

Bom dia.
Confirmo novamente noite de nortada violenta aqui na zona de Cascais, acordei várias vezes com o vento a embater forte nas portadas de casa.
Esta manhã tudo bem mais tranquilo, a farmácia Marginal no centro da vila marca agora mesmo 20ºC, sem vento.


----------



## srr (14 Jul 2017 às 08:35)

Bom dia

Apesar dos 39º ontem á tarde, a noite até deu para refrescar 18º minima.


----------



## jonas (14 Jul 2017 às 09:11)

Bom dia,
Estou em Montemor o velho e está nevoeiro com 18 graus de temperatura.Bem frasquinho.
Vento quase nulo de N.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Jul 2017 às 09:36)

E depois de uma madrugada fresca, a manhã segue já bem quentinha.
Vi agora de fazer uma caminhada de 2 horas, foram uns 11 quilómetros, e agora ás 9:15 o sol a bater de bater de frente, no peito já escaldava.


----------



## criz0r (14 Jul 2017 às 10:00)

Bons dias,

Falhei por um triz a 7ª noite tropical do ano. A mínima fixou-se nos 19,9ºC.
Capacete imponente na Serra de Sintra hoje.


----------



## MSantos (14 Jul 2017 às 10:08)

Bom dia!

Manhã começou com algum nevoeiro em Leiria que entretanto já levantou. Hoje espera-se mais um dia de calor q.b. por aqui!


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jul 2017 às 10:16)

Boas
Ontem/hoje por cá não esteve nortada violenta, pelo menos não seria sério estar avançar com esse termo, que pelos vistos "implementei" essa categoria neste espaco.  A nortada esteve forte.Aqui o expoente máximo da nortada, será sempre haver ocorrências nos bombeiros de Alcabideche e ter exaustor a rodopiar sozinho(morando no rc, veja se o poder da menina nortada ao bater na chaminé e descer vários andares).
A estação de referência registou rajada máxima de 68 km/h nada de outro mundo. Ainda assim é sempre a que tem valores.mais altos comparando com outras estações.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jul 2017 às 10:27)

criz0r disse:


> Capacete imponente na Serra de Sintra hoje.



Mais uns mm de precipitação oculta por lá.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Jul 2017 às 10:34)

Bom dia!
A nortada acabou por acalmar ao longo da noite.
Já há bem menos poeira no céu e até está mais fresquinho que ontem.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Jul 2017 às 10:46)

E ainda não são 11 horas e já está tanto calor como se estivessemos ao meio da tarde.
A cigarra segue com o seu belo canto nesta manhã abrasadora.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Jul 2017 às 11:06)

Noite relativamente fresca (tendo em conta o dia quente que tivemos) e ventosa, por aqui. Mesmo tendo o quarto virado a Sul, acordei pelas 02h30 com o barulho das rajadas de vento e vi-me obrigado a fechar a janela. Mínima de *18,3ºC*.


----------



## criz0r (14 Jul 2017 às 16:34)

Que grande caloraça aqui no centro da Capital, mesmo com a Nortada a soprar moderada o ambiente está quente. 

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (14 Jul 2017 às 21:31)

já na Fajarda, os dados da semana:

máxima: *36.3ºC*
minima: *11.8ºC*
actual: *21.9ºC*


pelos vistos até aqui no Ribatejo a nortada teve efeito, num evento de calor (40ºC's+ no alentejo) o Ribatejo também não chegar aos 40ºC é raro, só mesmo a nortada para fazer essa diferença


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Jul 2017 às 21:56)

Depois de um dia muito quente, a noite segue já bem fresca, só se está bem na rua, porque dentro de casa está muito abafado


----------



## david 6 (15 Jul 2017 às 10:53)

bom dia, por aqui *26.1ºC*


----------



## meteocaldas (15 Jul 2017 às 12:26)

Bom dia
E por aqui, finamente.... um calorzinho digno desse nome!


 


Como podem ver no gráfico das temperaturas, enquanto o país tem andado com temperaturas acima dos 25ºC, nós aqui só hoje lá chegamos 
A ver se vou até à praia...

http://www.meteocaldas.com/mtp


----------



## david 6 (15 Jul 2017 às 14:31)

*33.1ºC*


----------



## belem (15 Jul 2017 às 17:54)

meteocaldas disse:


> Bom dia
> E por aqui, finamente.... um calorzinho digno desse nome!
> 
> 
> ...





Cheguei ontem de Óbidos (estive lá desde dia 30 de Junho) e realmente a região é um «outro mundo», em termos de condições meteorológicas...
Quando olho para estes valores medidos em várias partes do país, até quase que me custam a acreditar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Jul 2017 às 18:41)

Hoje o dia acordou com nevoeiros apenas nas terras mais altas, mas logo veio o sol, para ser hoje mais um dia escaldante.


----------



## david 6 (15 Jul 2017 às 21:41)

máxima: *34.9ºC*
minima: *15.4ºC*
actual: *24.1ºC* (mais quente a esta hora comparado a ontem)


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Jul 2017 às 23:43)

Boas!
O que dizer sobre estes dias meteorologicamente monótonos? Sinceramente, não sei. 
Faz hoje 2 anos que me inscrevi no fórum, parece que já passaram uns 10.


----------



## david 6 (16 Jul 2017 às 11:33)

bom dia, *30ºC*


----------



## homem do mar (16 Jul 2017 às 12:09)

boas por aqui a mínima foi de 16.1 por agora já aquece com 32.3


----------



## david 6 (16 Jul 2017 às 15:44)

inesperadamente está mais calor que ontem, *36.1ºC*


----------



## miguel (16 Jul 2017 às 16:15)

Aqui Setúbal muito fresco e húmido! Mínima de 16,7ºC

Agora estão apenas 23,8ºC com vento moderado de SW


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Jul 2017 às 16:18)

Mais uma tarde bem quente, sigo com 36ºC


----------



## homem do mar (16 Jul 2017 às 17:43)

boas por aqui tarde bem quente com a máxima a ir aos 36.5 por agora 33.4


----------



## david 6 (16 Jul 2017 às 21:45)

máxima: *37ºC*
minima: *13ºC*
actual: *24.5ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jul 2017 às 11:38)

Por aqui o dia acordou com nevoero cerrado, até por volta das 8 horas, foi quando começou a dissipar-se, e veio o sol em força.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jul 2017 às 14:28)

Parece que esta semana vai ser mais calma quanto a temperaturas, hoje ainda não passou dos* 27ºC. *Vamos a ver se Julho é o primeiro mês dentro da média....


----------



## Candy (17 Jul 2017 às 14:44)

Boa tarde,

Apenas isto... Por Peniche estamos assim...!


----------



## david 6 (17 Jul 2017 às 17:54)

ultima semana neste Verão passada aqui nas Praias do Sado, nos arredores de Setúbal, o resto do verão será passado lá na Fajarda, Coruche

hoje pelo caminho, de manhazinha, um pouco antes do Poceirão apanhei um nevoeiro do nada que até fazia chuviscar no vidro


----------



## MSantos (18 Jul 2017 às 11:25)

Muito parado isto, está tudo de férias, até do MeteoPT! 

Aqui em Leiria temos uma manhã fresca de céu muito nublado com temperaturas de 22/24ºC nas estações WU aqui da zona.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jul 2017 às 17:34)

Ao contrário dos últimos dias muito quentes, hoje o dia acordou muito nublado e assim permaneceu até ao meio da manhã. 
De resto a tarde segue fresca e com vento moderado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jul 2017 às 19:54)

Hoje um dia fresco que soube bem, em principio ficara assim até ao final da semana. 
Céu nublado o dia todo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jul 2017 às 21:18)

A noite por aqui segue já fresca, e com o céu basatante nubado.
O vento fraco mantem-se.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jul 2017 às 22:24)

Boas,

T.actual: *18,3ºC*

A partir de quinta-feira, bastante nortada, o modelo arpege já mostra rajadas de 75/80 km/h para cá.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Jul 2017 às 08:07)

Bom dia...morinha intensa por Cascais... tudo molhado!


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Jul 2017 às 09:40)

Bom dia!
Morrinha persistente por aqui. E está um friozinho matinal muito bom! 
*0,8 mm* na estação mais próxima.


----------



## António josé Sales (19 Jul 2017 às 09:49)

Bom dia por aqui chuva fraca persistente molha bem.


----------



## criz0r (19 Jul 2017 às 10:33)

Bom dia,

Por Almada a chuva fraca persistente também se fez sentir em força ao início da manhã.
Entretanto parou e já se nota mais luminosidade apesar de o céu estar encoberto.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Jul 2017 às 10:43)

O céu já começa a clarear bem e parou de chover. 
O acumulado ficou em *1,8 mm*. Bem bom!


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (19 Jul 2017 às 10:46)

Boas , e já estou novamente em Lisboa , e pela minha agradável surpresa houve uma chuvinha com um acumulado de 1,5 mm!


----------



## MSantos (19 Jul 2017 às 11:00)

Bom dia!

Manhã cinzenta em Leiria, neste momento chove fraco e segundo as estações aqui da zona estão uns frescos 20/21ºC.


----------



## david 6 (19 Jul 2017 às 11:37)

aqui nas Praias também caiu uns chuviscos, céu encoberto com cheiro a molhado, que bom


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Jul 2017 às 13:05)

Bela surpresa que tive ao sair de casa, chuva molha parvos, fiquei mais bem disposto para ser sincero.

Acho que deve ser o primeiro ano que vejo Julho terminar com a precipitação na média desde que estou no fórum lol


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jul 2017 às 14:01)

Boas,

Por cá a morrinha rendeu *1,7 mm.*
Foi um treino abençoado. 
Na entrada de Janes, serra com nevoeiro e muita nebulosidade baixa.
Os treinos dos próximos dias já serão com nortada valente,então nestas terriolas, até estala.


----------



## António josé Sales (19 Jul 2017 às 14:36)

Por ca continua a chuva desta vez moderada


----------



## António josé Sales (19 Jul 2017 às 14:37)

Que bom chuvinha finalmente


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jul 2017 às 14:56)

Morrinha chata mas muito necessária... a chover bem agora.


----------



## criz0r (19 Jul 2017 às 17:39)

Boas,

Após um início de manhã molhado, a tarde segue-se solarenga.
Aproveitar estes dias mais frescos para arejar as casas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Jul 2017 às 18:45)

Apesar da manhã fresca, a temperatura ainda subiu a pique para os* 27ºC*, sobretudo por causa da falta de nebulosidade.


----------



## Nuno_1010 (19 Jul 2017 às 20:34)




----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Jul 2017 às 21:14)

Por aqui foi mais um dia fresco.
Em Alcanena, onde eu trabalho, começou a cair uma morrinha ao inicio da manhã, mas durou pouco tempo, mas mesmo assim deixou logo no ar o cheiro a terra molhada.


----------



## criz0r (20 Jul 2017 às 09:41)

Bom dia.

A nortada soprou moderada a forte durante toda a noite, só se ouviam as persianas a bater.
Mínima fixada nos 18,1ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Jul 2017 às 15:58)

Boa tarde,

Céu encoberto por Cirrostratus e Cirrus Spissatus, alguns Stratus Fractus nas camadas baixas, e vento forte, como já não se via há algum tempo. A intensidade tem aumentado com o desenrolar do dia e neste momento, se tivesse anemómetro funcional, registaria com certeza valores superiores a *70 km/h*. Os caixotes do lixo já dançam pela estrada. 

21,0ºC de temperatura.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Jul 2017 às 20:33)

Hoje foi mais um dia fresco, acomapnhado de vento moderado todo o dia, só agora ao final do dia é que o vento acalmou.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jul 2017 às 23:07)

Boas

T.máxima de apenas 20,5 graus.
Para minha surpresa a nortada por cá não foi de nada de especial. Volta e meia isto funciona ao contrário.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Jul 2017 às 23:11)

Boas!
De salientar a nortada forte por volta das 18:30. Estava a vir de Linda-a-Velha para Carnaxide a pé e houve momentos em que me desequilibrava por causa do vento. E não estou a exagerar! Já para não falar da sensação térmica muito baixa. Não se conseguia andar de t-shirt na rua ao final do dia. Muito louco este verão!


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Jul 2017 às 23:14)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas
> 
> T.máxima de apenas 20,5 graus.
> Para minha surpresa a nortada por cá não foi de nada de especial. Volta e meia isto funciona ao contrário.


Realmente, esperava ver a serra de sintra com capacete, mas estava limpinha.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jul 2017 às 23:38)

Lol Devo ter chamado a nortada.
Duas boas rajadas há minutos, 67 km/h e 74 km/h.


----------



## criz0r (21 Jul 2017 às 01:24)

Boa noite,

Rajadas assinaláveis por aqui. Já se ouvem a empurrar as persianas e a porta para dentro.

A noite segue fresca com uns atuais 17,9 graus.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (21 Jul 2017 às 04:01)

Boas,

Só para deixar o registo de que em Peniche, centro da cidade, anda tudo pelo ar com a ventania! 

As rajadas são bastante fortes! Já de tarde esteve muito vento, mas com o cair da noite piorou e tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade!


----------



## Gilmet (21 Jul 2017 às 12:10)

Bom dia,

Mínima fresca, de *15,6ºC*.

De momento sigo com 19,7ºC, Sol a brilhar por entre alguns Stratus Fractus e vento fraco a moderado, que deverá intensificar-se durante a tarde.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (21 Jul 2017 às 12:16)

Boas , Ontem a máxima foi baixa cerca de 23,4 graus , esta nortada está bastante agressiva ainda no outro dia quase que voava uma cadeira minha !


----------



## MSantos (21 Jul 2017 às 12:38)

Boas!

Manhã algo ventosa e fresca em Leiria com as estação do WU aqui da zona a registarem valores na rodem dos 21/23ºC.


----------



## criz0r (21 Jul 2017 às 17:34)

Boas,

A mínima ficou-se pelos 17,0ºC.
O dia de resto, está a ser muito ventoso, a nortada está ao rubro e a intensificar-se.
Céu pouco nublado, por nuvens que se deslocam a uma velocidade louca.


----------



## david 6 (21 Jul 2017 às 18:22)

já na Fajarda, agora sim para o resto do Verão, os *dados da semana* foram:

maxima: *35.9ºC*
minima: *13.5ºC*
actual: *24.7ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Jul 2017 às 21:09)

Hoje foi mais um dia fresco e muito ventoso.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Jul 2017 às 22:56)

Mais um dia normal de Verão, nothing much to add.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Jul 2017 às 23:00)

Boas!
Fartinho deste vento. Lá tive que tirar os casacos do armário, porque o frio já aperta a partir do final do dia.


----------



## criz0r (22 Jul 2017 às 01:00)

Boa noite,

A nortada parece ter dado uma pequena trégua por aqui, já praticamente não oiço o vento.
A noite segue um pouco mais quente que ontem, 19,0ºC actuais.


----------



## david 6 (22 Jul 2017 às 19:39)

máxima: *28.9ºC*
minima: *14.7ºC*
actual: *24.8ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Jul 2017 às 23:52)

Bem! A nortada intensificou-se imenso agora à noite. É com cada rajada!


----------



## Pedro Mindz (23 Jul 2017 às 01:27)

Cheiro a incêndio na zona de Lisboa. Incêndio de Loures?


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jul 2017 às 01:49)

Nortada violenta no Arneiro,Malveira.
Máquina de vento, porra.
16 graus.


----------



## criz0r (23 Jul 2017 às 02:43)

Boa noite,

Efectivamente, ventania maluca que para aqui vai. 
Hoje, fiz uma visita às salinas do Samouco que recomendo a quem tiver oportunidade e durante a viagem vi alguns ramos de árvores partidos.
Esta Nortada não está mesmo para brincadeiras.

18,3ºC actuais.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jul 2017 às 03:06)

Esta nortaDa já fez temperatura da água do mar cair de uma maneira.Segunda parece ser o pior dia de vendaval.


————————

Offtopic: @Candy @jorgeanimal 

Boas,

Estou a pensar ir a praia de Paimogo, é abrigada da nortada?Vale a pena?


----------



## jorgeanimal (23 Jul 2017 às 10:25)

jonas_87 disse:


> Esta nortaDa já fez temperatura da água do mar cair de uma maneira.Segunda parece ser o pior dia de vendaval.
> 
> 
> ————————
> ...


É abrigada, mas não sei se o acesso está cortado. Limitado está de certeza...


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jul 2017 às 10:42)

jorgeanimal disse:


> É abrigada, mas não sei se o acesso está cortado. Limitado está de certeza...



Boas Jorge, obrigada pela resposta.
Qual é a raZão, qualidade da água? Instabilidade das arribas? Vi fotos achei espectacular.
———————

Nortada depois de ter abrandado um pouco, está acelerar novamente.


----------



## jorgeanimal (23 Jul 2017 às 11:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas Jorge, obrigada pela resposta.
> Qual é a raZão, qualidade da água? Instabilidade das arribas? Vi fotos achei espectacular.
> ———————
> 
> Nortada depois de ter abrandado um pouco, está acelerar novamente.


Instabilidade das arribas. Ultimamente tem que se deixar o carro no topo da arriba, perto do forte, e descer a pé até à areia. 
Em relação à nortada, está bem forte. Estou na praia da areia branca e até se vê uma cortina de pó a ser arrancado das arribas.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jul 2017 às 11:38)

Nortada sopra a 37 km/h.
Rajada de 63 km/h. Segundo a estação de referência.
Cá para cima está mais forte,como sempre.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Jul 2017 às 12:01)

Por aqui já se nota bem que hoje vai ser um dia mais quente do que dias anteriores.
O vento moderado que tem marcado presença durante esta semana toda, tem provocado alguns estragos em ávores de fruto que estão bem carregadas de fruta.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (23 Jul 2017 às 12:41)

Boas , Hoje mais um dia de nortada agressiva e vai continuar nos próximos dias  , esta nortada quando sopra até "corta" !


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jul 2017 às 12:52)

Há momentos, rajada de 74 km/h.
Por aqui já deve ter ido aos 85-km/h , e falo junto ao solo.


----------



## meteocaldas (23 Jul 2017 às 15:35)

jonas_87 disse:


> Há momentos, rajada de 74 km/h.
> Por aqui já deve ter ido aos 85-km/h , e falo junto ao solo.



Também por aqui, a pior nortada dos últimos tempos e como a temperatura está baixa, é mesmo daquelas nortadas que até corta! Mas, acreditem ou não, ainda há muita gente na praia!!! As previsões dizem que é para continuar nos próximos dias 
Mas claro, uma vez mais, confirma-se que o Pai do Vento continua imbatível quanto a nortadas. O nome não engana.






http://www.meteocaldas.com/pc/wxpstations.php
http://www.meteocaldas.com/mtp


----------



## StormRic (23 Jul 2017 às 16:19)

Boa tarde

Nortada violenta aqui no Casal da Serra, na Póvoa de S. Iria, risco de queda de ramos das árvores e algumas árvores menores estão também em risco de se dobrarem ou caírem mesmo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Jul 2017 às 17:58)

A nortada continua em força por aqui, as árvores trocem por todo o lado ao sabor do vento.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jul 2017 às 18:16)

Devia estar aviso amarelo... registei com anemometro la crosse vento a 85,3 km/h, junto ao mar perto de um pequeno cume junto ao Abano, guincho. Depois publico a foto, nortada extrema...
@meteocaldas sim a estação do Pai do Vento efectivamente não dá hipótese, mas onde vivo ainda faz mais vento, e nas terras a noroeste ainda é mais violento. O padrão espacial do Vento por cá é esse, como gosto de dizer, é o Reino do Vento.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Jul 2017 às 18:51)

Boas. 
Noite de nortada terrível... acordei várias vezes com o vento a chocar com violência nas portadas de casa. 
Uma parabólica de uma casa vizinha foi parar ao meio da rua. 
Neste momento sopra com bastante força com rajadas muito fortes. Tudo fechado.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jul 2017 às 19:05)

A estação de referência do Pai do Vento, voltou a estar online.
Rajada máxima: 85 km/h
Velocidade máxima de vento: 50 km/h

Por cá é tão fácil bater(com alguma margem)os valores previstos pelos Ipma, enfim...


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jul 2017 às 20:04)

Rajada de 79km/h.
Já são muitas acima de 60km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Jul 2017 às 20:32)

O vento continua moderado, diria com rajadas entre os 40 e os 50 km/h.


----------



## lm1960 (23 Jul 2017 às 20:59)

Boas,

Cheguei a casa ás 19:15 e andava tudo pelos ares, a zona onde mora é ventosa mas hoje abusou.....
A roupa do estendal estava tão enrolada que tive que subir a um escadote para a desembrulhar, nunca tinha acontecido.
Fui á praia do S. Lourenço na Ericeira, estava vento mas nada do que se passava aqui em casa.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Jul 2017 às 21:56)

Boas!
Muito vento, até mesmo em Lisboa, cidade. Apanhei rajadas muito violentas na Quinta das Conchas, que como alguns devem saber é uma zona bem abrigada. O vento vinha de todas as direcções, o que tornava a situação ainda mais desagradável.
A serra de sintra apresentava um capacete muito bem composto.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jul 2017 às 22:02)

Disseram m que a Estrada do Guincho esteve fechada, a ser verdade é impressionante pois acumulação de areia deve ter sido mesmo uma brutalidade.
Tendo em conta que fui surpreendido pela nortada violenta próximo do Abano, não m admiro o tal cenário referido acima.

A rajada máxima de hoje ficou se nos 85 km/h valor igual também registado neste mês, são valores máximos anuais. No verão passado a mesma estação registou 90 km/h. Amanha haverá novo round para se chegar novamente aos 80/90 km/h pela dita estação. Situação acompanhar.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (23 Jul 2017 às 23:38)

Que ventania que está lá fora sem possibilidade de medir as rajadas diria que estão a volta dos 70 km ui está uma ventania !


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Jul 2017 às 23:49)

A estação de Nova Oeiras registou uma rajada de 72,4 km/h, ás 19:05.


----------



## david 6 (24 Jul 2017 às 01:51)

máxima: *30.7ºC*
minima: *14.8ºC*
actual: *18.8ºC*

dia ventoso


----------



## criz0r (24 Jul 2017 às 10:10)

Bom dia,

Nortada muito violenta pela margem sul, as árvores do meu vizinho encontram-se por vezes quase na horizontal.
A serra de Sintra regista hoje um mega capacete, nem o sopé se conseguia ver da ponte 25 de Abril.

A manhã segue por Entrecampos, à semelhança dos últimos dias com Nortada moderada a forte e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (24 Jul 2017 às 11:22)

Boas mais um dia de nortada , nos próximos dias vai começar aquecer  com temperaturas a rondar os 34/35 graus !


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Jul 2017 às 11:55)

Ontem de manhã passei, pela 1ª vez, pelo Convento da Peninha, e a nortada que lá se fazia sentir era de facto muito agressiva.

Quando estava cá em baixo, antes de subir ao Convento o vento já era forte (onde a vista desimpedida era a SW), mas quando subi mesmo tudo e me virei para NW, aí senti bem o poder da nortada naquele sítio. Enquanto subia à Peninha cheguei mesmo a pensar "Mas é meio-dia? Para estarem sirenes dos bombeiros a tocar...", mas não, era só o barulho do vento a passar pelas árvores 

Fica um pequeno vídeo que fiz, com uma gopro. Muitos de vós sabem que o microfone da gopro não é grande coisa, por isso imaginem a intensidade do vento que lá estava. O vento era de tal intensidade que não consegui manter a câmera fixa enquanto gravava, a instabilidade causada pelo vento era inevitável.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jul 2017 às 12:05)

A nortada acelerou bastante, logo promete... O modelo arpege mete uma mancha 80 km/h para cá.

Ontem pelas 18h os bombeiros de Alcabideche tiveram uma ocorrência referente à nortada.


Queda/Dano no fornecimento eléctrico (Alcabideche)


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Jul 2017 às 12:25)

Bom dia!
Por enquanto o vento vai soprando fraco a moderado, nada de extremos.
Já sinto falta de um bom dia de praia, admito.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (24 Jul 2017 às 12:26)

Tiagolco disse:


> Bom dia!
> Por enquanto o vento vai soprando fraco a moderado, nada de extremos.
> Já faz falta uns bons dias de praia, admito.



Pois faz falta esta nortada quando sopra "corta" e muito , ainda ontem na minha rua esteve uma ventania !


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Jul 2017 às 17:05)

O vento moderado a forte vai marcando presença desde de manhã cedo.
O dia acordou bastante encoberto, mas logo veio o sol em pouco tempo.
A Serra D'Aire e Cadeeiros hoje ás 6:20 da manhã tinha sobre si um enorme "manto" de nuvens.


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Jul 2017 às 19:08)

Belas rajadas durante a madrugada, relembrando um bom temporal de Inverno, sem chuva...

Mínima nos *18ºC*, máxima quase nos *30ºC
*
Lá se lembraram do aviso amarelo de vento!


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (24 Jul 2017 às 21:31)

Máxima de 29,8 graus , neste momento já está uma nortada diria que as rajadas estão á volta dos 60 km  ou mesmo 70 km , nos próximos dias já vem dias mais quentes com máximas já a chegar aos 33/34/35 graus , o interior e que vai sofrer muito com o calor , mais uma onda de calor para secar ainda mais o sul .


----------



## AJJ (24 Jul 2017 às 21:59)

Que ventania aqui, Av Berna.

E tenho um voo para apanhar amanha de manha.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jul 2017 às 22:06)

A rajada máxima de hoje foi aos 82 km/h.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jul 2017 às 22:46)

Nortada sopra a 48 km/h.
Rajada de 81 km/h agora mesmo.

Edit: Nova rajada 82km/h.
Que tareia la fora o vento, certamente que Por cá já foi aos 90/ 95 km/h.

Edit2: rajada de 85 km/h

Incrível a quantidade de rajadas agressivas.

Nortada violenta, portanto, os dados falam por si.Arpege sempre a modelar bem  este vendaval.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jul 2017 às 23:46)

Rajada de 87 km/h! Máxima anual.
Está perigoso la fora.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (25 Jul 2017 às 00:00)

Tem sido uma tareia de vento ui , esta nortada está com rajadas bastante agressivas , nos próximos dias a temperatura vai aumentar mas vai continuar a nortada .


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Jul 2017 às 00:03)

Apesar do vento, o sol aquecia bem durante a tarde.
Agora à noite, a nortada vai soprando mas a intensidade até tem estado abaixo do que esperava.
Julho é, oficialmente, o mês mais monótono do ano.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (25 Jul 2017 às 00:10)

Tiagolco disse:


> Apesar do vento, o sol aquecia bem durante a tarde.
> Agora à noite, a nortada vai soprando mas a intensidade até tem estado abaixo do que esperava.
> Julho é, oficialmente, o mês mais monótono do ano.



Eu diria até mais fresco que o normal no litoral , o interior e que anda a esturricar , esperemos pelo agosto se nos dão uns dias de praia com corrente de leste mas se há corrente de leste assamos .


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Jul 2017 às 00:59)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Eu diria até mais fresco que o normal no litoral , o interior e que anda a esturricar , esperemos pelo agosto se nos dão uns dias de praia com corrente de leste mas se há corrente de leste assamos .



Máximas a rondar os 30ºC, como é que isso é mais fresco que o normal? Nos próximos 10 dias não há um único dia previsto abaixo dos 29ºC.

Até agora está a ser dos melhores meses do ano, a meter qualquer um num canto, quase nem anomalia tem. (<0,3ºC)

Estes próximos dias vão aumentar um bocado a anomalia, mas nada de grave.


----------



## david 6 (25 Jul 2017 às 01:32)

máxima: *31.2ºC*
minima: *17.7ºC*
actual: *18.0ºC*

a meio da tarde em Coruche, com paisagem do fumo dos incêndios, desde ontem que tenho o horizonte todo com fumo

(desculpem qualidade da foto, foi tirada um pouco à pressa e agora é que reparei que ficou desfocada)


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Jul 2017 às 08:17)

Bom dia...
Noite de nortada terrível... foi difícil dormir tal a intensidade da ventania, por momentos tive receio que o painel solar ou as floreiras da minha casa voassem pois eram audíveis coisas a estalar e a partir na rua.
De manhã algum lixo espalhado nas ruas, caixotes derrubados, galhos por todo o lado...
Neste momento continua o vento mas muito mais calmo, logo à tarde temos mais...


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jul 2017 às 11:34)

Por norma consigo dormir bem com o vendaval la fora, mas esta noite foi de longe a pior. Mesmo com 1 porta fechada e janela fechada com vidro duplo, ouvia se muito o vendaval. Terrível.

Os bombeiros de Alcabideche tiveram mais três ocorrências.

Queda de árvore (Manique)
Queda de estruturas amoviveis(Alcoitao)
Queda de estruturas amoviveis(Cabeço de Bicesse)

A nortada mais intensa deste verão.
Até ao momento, os valores mais extremos deste episódio, foi de velocidade máxima de vento a 51 km/h, e rajada máxima de 87 km/h(Estação do Pai do Vento). No meu telhado deve ter ido aos 100 km/h.


----------



## criz0r (25 Jul 2017 às 11:37)

Boas,

A nortada de manhã cedo, era praticamente inexistente na margem Sul, o que fez com que logo pelas 9h estivesse um ambiente muito quente.

Neste momento vejo bastante fumo a Norte, provavelmente mais um incêndio aqui na região.


----------



## miguel (25 Jul 2017 às 12:58)

Noite de muito vento mas nao passou aqui os 37km/h

Mínima de 18,3ºC

Agora vento fraco e tempo quente, já vai nos 31,1ºC


----------



## criz0r (25 Jul 2017 às 13:19)

Ambiente escaldante lá fora, nem a Nortada atenua


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jul 2017 às 13:27)

jonas_87 disse:


> Por norma consigo dormir bem com o vendaval la fora, mas esta noite foi de longe a pior. Mesmo com 1 porta fechada e janela fechada com vidro duplo, ouvia se muito o vendaval. Terrível.
> 
> Os bombeiros de Alcabideche tiveram mais três ocorrências.
> 
> ...



Ontem, outras 3 ocorrências.
Nortada tramada esta.
No total foram 7 ocorrências.
Em termos gerais, a flexibilidade brutal das árvores impede que ocorram quedas das mesmas.


----------



## david 6 (25 Jul 2017 às 13:46)

por aqui *34ºC* e meio esbranquiçado do fumo dos incêndios, com direito a "perfume" também


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (25 Jul 2017 às 13:49)

Neste momento ambiente quente lá fora neste momento tenho 31,3 graus , se tudo correr bem e se o vento permitir chego aos 33/34 graus .


----------



## criz0r (25 Jul 2017 às 15:20)

Aqui de Entrecampos é bem visível a camada de fumo proveniente dos incêndios na zona centro.






Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jul 2017 às 16:08)

Encontro me na baía de Cascais, impressionante a camada de fumo.
Já chateia este pesadelo dos incêndios.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jul 2017 às 17:00)

Volta aqui pela zona, deu para ver alguns sinais da nortada brutal.
Uma das marcas observadas do vendaval, isto fica a 400 metros de casa.
A base com os dois ferros estão literalmente dobrados, impressionante. 

A nortada sopra novamente forte, até ao momento, a rajada máxima está nos *84 km/h.*


----------



## Tufao André (25 Jul 2017 às 17:04)

Boas!
Nortada incrível ontem por aqui, sobretudo a partir do inicio da noite, onde as rajadas certamente chegaram aos 70/75 km/h tal a potência delas... Pena não ter como medir!
Foi mesmo tudo pelos ares: roupas nas ruas que caíram dos estendais, ramos no chão, enfim parecia um temporal de inverno (sem a chuva claro)...
Hoje tudo mais calmo e com mais calor, algumas rajadas de vento forte mas nada de significativo.
31ºC actuais


----------



## criz0r (25 Jul 2017 às 18:42)

Incrível, consigo ver aqui da ponte um pirocumulo gigantesco. A foto ficou desfocada, porque tive de aumentar com o telemóvel e estou no autocarro. 










Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (25 Jul 2017 às 18:45)

A máxima aqui foi de 33,4 graus , neste momento já está a descer , aqueles incêndios da zona centro nunca mais param .


----------



## david 6 (25 Jul 2017 às 18:46)

minha vista para os incêndios, nota-se bem o pirocumulo:


----------



## criz0r (25 Jul 2017 às 19:28)

Com um pouco mais de detalhe,






Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (25 Jul 2017 às 21:15)

máxima: *35.9ºC*
minima: *15.3ºC*
actual: *25.8ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Jul 2017 às 21:21)

Máxima quase nos *34ºC*, dia para fritar na estufa lisboeta.

Nortada mais uma vez fez-se sentir durante a noite e volta calmamente agora para tirar o calor. Já é um ciclo.


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Jul 2017 às 21:28)

Boas!
Hoje resolvi ir à praia de Carcavelos...
Resumindo, para além de ter tomado banho no mar, que estava gelado, tomei banho de areia por causa da ventania que se fazia sentir. Não há melhor remédio para quem quer uma esfoliação natural. 
Via-se também um horizonte com muito fumo...


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Jul 2017 às 22:26)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> Hoje resolvi ir à praia de Carcavelos...
> Resumindo, para além de ter tomado banho no mar, que estava gelado, tomei banho de areia por causa da ventania que se fazia sentir. Não há melhor remédio para quem quer uma esfoliação natural.
> Via-se também um horizonte com muito fumo...


Ficavas melhor naquela praiazinha do Terreiro do Paço


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Jul 2017 às 22:45)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Ficavas melhor naquela praiazinha do Terreiro do Paço


Acho que prefiro água geladinha a água com lixo e a cheirar mal.


----------



## criz0r (26 Jul 2017 às 09:08)

Bom dia, mínima tropical de 20,4 graus.
A margem sul acordou assim,









Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Jul 2017 às 09:21)

Bom dia... Mais uma noite de intensa nortada, acordamos com muito fumo na atmosfera em especial a norte e oeste de Cascais. O fumo é proveniente de onde? Alguém sabe?


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Jul 2017 às 12:19)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Bom dia... Mais uma noite de intensa nortada, acordamos com muito fumo na atmosfera em especial a norte e oeste de Cascais. O fumo é proveniente de onde? Alguém sabe?


É proveniente dos incêndios no interior centro do país.


----------



## miguel (26 Jul 2017 às 13:35)

Boas

Mínima tropical de 20,7ºC

Agora estão 33,4ºC com vento fraco e o céu cheio de fumo tanto dos incêndios do Centro como o de Setúbal, que alias voltou a reacender na ultima hora e ainda não iniciou a nortada.


----------



## meko60 (26 Jul 2017 às 15:59)

Boa tarde.
A miníma de hoje foi de 20,8ºC.... por agora sigo com 31,9ºC.


----------



## criz0r (26 Jul 2017 às 16:20)

Boas,

Efeito de ilha sufocante por Entrecampos.
Cheira bastante a queimado.
O vento é quente e sopra moderado por vezes forte.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Jul 2017 às 17:25)

Temperatura de novo em alta, a chegar aos *34ºC,* caça à sombra 

Ao menos temos vento!


----------



## david 6 (26 Jul 2017 às 20:26)

máxima: *35.0ºC*
minima: *16.4ºC*
actual: *30.7ºC*

mais uma vez céu castanho dos incêndios, já perdi a conta dos dias seguidos que vejo isto assim, mas hoje está mais para este lado


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Jul 2017 às 21:19)

Hoje foi mais um dia bem quente por aqui, mas as noites continuam muito frescas.


----------



## cepp1 (26 Jul 2017 às 22:01)

Em Leiria depois de vários dias fresquinhos (grande parte devido ao vento), hoje fez mais calor!!!


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jul 2017 às 23:09)

Boas,
Já vomito nortada.lol
Sopra a 40 km/h!
Rajadas bem fortes e constantes , certamente na ordem dos 75.
Ao início da noite desloquei m a pé a zona decathlon de Cascais(fica em Alcabideche), que vendaval, algumas tendas por la  em exposição estavam destruídas...deixam na rua e naquela área ampla...


----------



## criz0r (27 Jul 2017 às 09:30)

Bom dia,

A mínima chegou aos 18,1ºC, bem abaixo do que esperava.
Capacete imponente na Serra de Sintra, o ambiente deve estar bem húmido por lá.


----------



## david 6 (27 Jul 2017 às 21:03)

passei o dia na praia na Fonte da Telha, para quem não sabe é um pouco a sul da Costa da Caparica, esteve sempre sol e algum vento, mas não vento em demasia portanto esteve bom dia de praia

entretanto por aqui:

máxima: *31.0ºC*
minima: *15.5ºC*
actual: *22.3ºC*


----------



## cepp1 (28 Jul 2017 às 09:45)

Ao vir para as Caldas de Rainha de manha como tem sido habito este verão todas as manhãs apanhei aquela chuva "murrinha".
Deve abrir por volta das 11h ou meio dia.
actual: 20.3 ºC


----------



## criz0r (28 Jul 2017 às 10:28)

Bom dia,

A serra de Sintra estava espectacular quando passei na ponte.
O nevoeiro estendia-se pelas encostas da Serra criando aquilo que parecia ser uma onda gigante a descer por ela abaixo. Pena não ter conseguido registar o momento.

Por Entrecampos sigo com céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (28 Jul 2017 às 15:28)

Dia bem mais quente hoje em relação ao de ontem.

Estão 33,7ºC com vento quase nulo


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (28 Jul 2017 às 15:34)

Dia mais quente em relação a ontem neste momento estão 32,6 graus , dia bastante quente !


----------



## miguel (28 Jul 2017 às 18:52)

A máxima hoje foi aos 34,2ºC contra os 30,7ºC de ontem. 

Agora estão 29,5ºC


----------



## david 6 (28 Jul 2017 às 19:04)

máxima: *34.7ºC*
minima: *17.6ºC*
actual: *30.0ºC*


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (28 Jul 2017 às 19:13)

Máxima: 33,2 graus 
Minima: 19,3 graus 

E estão agora 26,2 graus .


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jul 2017 às 19:26)

Nortada bem forte hoje na zona, principalmente em cumes expostos e na praia do Guincho.
A Ema do Raso não espalha bem a ventania que por lá andava.
Partilho esta foto tirada por mim hoje as 16:45 no Guincho, achei espectacular a junção do capacete da serra com aquela linha de nebulosidade baixa/nevoeiro na faixa costeira.

Falando de temperaturas, cheguei hoje aos *25,7ºC*, bem abaixo do aqui anda a ser partilhado, o costume portanto.


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Jul 2017 às 23:09)

Mais um dia alentejano por aqui, *34ºC* de máxima, calor sufocante na estufa lisboeta pois há muitas avenidas onde o vento não passa. IPMA falhou por alguns graus a máxima.

A ISO 20ºC vai permanecer amanhã, acredito que deve rondar a mesma temperatura de hoje.

Valor incrível na P. Rainha no dia 26, *36ºC* de máxima, provavelmente a temperatura mais alta que já vi naquela estação. Imagino a temperatura da areia...


----------



## criz0r (29 Jul 2017 às 02:14)

Boas,

Noite tranquila pela margem sul com uma temperatura actual de 22,2ºC, ver se chego à 8ª noite tropical.



guisilva5000 disse:


> calor sufocante na estufa lisboeta pois há muitas avenidas onde o vento não passa. IPMA falhou por alguns graus a máxima.



De facto, hoje pelas 13h em Entrecampos era impossível andar na rua, os prédios XXL impedem por completo a passagem de qualquer brisa. É um efeito de ilha impressionante.


----------



## miguel (29 Jul 2017 às 12:42)

Boas

Mínima tropical de 20,6ºC

Agora mais um dia tórrido, já estão 30,5ºC com vento quase nulo


----------



## david 6 (29 Jul 2017 às 15:32)

*34.0ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Jul 2017 às 15:41)

Por Belas as mínimas tem sido de *15ºC*, sempre bom viver num vale 

Mais um dia quase nos *34ºC*, mas desta vez a nortada apareceu mais cedo, já vai a descer abaixo dos 30ºC


----------



## Fall9 (29 Jul 2017 às 15:54)

Pelas Caldas o tempo está nublado e basicamente com a temperatura dos outros dias, entre os 23/24 graus de máxima. O vento está de noroeste, fraco.
Um tempo bastante aborrecido. 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (29 Jul 2017 às 17:20)

A máxima hoje chegou aos 33,8ºC 

Agora estão 31,3ºC sem praticamente vento este dia


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Jul 2017 às 17:48)

A tarde por aqui segue quente, o  vento moderado a forte vai-se fazendo sentir.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Jul 2017 às 17:52)

Boa tarde. Aqui o tempo mudou radicalmente. Começou a levantar-se vento, a temp a descer e agora ficou nevoeiro. Vê-se bem na imagem de satélite: http://en.sat24.com/en/sp


----------



## david 6 (29 Jul 2017 às 18:09)

máxima: *34.3ºC*
minima: *17.9ºC*
actual: *29.6ºC*


----------



## criz0r (29 Jul 2017 às 19:12)

Boas,

Hoje fui até à Praia da Fonte da Telha, mas a nortada acelerou bem da parte da tarde e tornou-se impossível estar lá.
Do lado do cabo espichel e serra de Sintra, o cenário era fantástico com o nevoeiro a descer ambas as encostas e a criar um efeito brutal.












Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Jul 2017 às 21:32)

Hoje o capacete foi brutal, a ocupar grande parte de Sintra, da reta dos comandos no IC19 tem-se uma vista top.

Já estão 21ºC, obrigado nortada!


----------



## Caneira (29 Jul 2017 às 22:37)

Hoje consegui meter a funcionar através de uma brincadeira um sensor que me irá registar os valores de temperatura exterior, portanto aqui junto a Sintra (cerca de 4Km em linha recta ao centro da vila) sigo com *19,1ºC* mas humidade próxima dos 100%, será mesmo? Vamos ver que mínima obtenho


----------



## Caneira (30 Jul 2017 às 11:15)

Bom dia, Então mínima de *18.3ºC *cerca das 06:30, temperatura actual *23.5ºC*


----------



## remember (30 Jul 2017 às 11:28)

Caneira disse:


> Hoje consegui meter a funcionar através de uma brincadeira um sensor que me irá registar os valores de temperatura exterior, portanto aqui junto a Sintra (cerca de 4Km em linha recta ao centro da vila) sigo com *19,1ºC* mas humidade próxima dos 100%, será mesmo? Vamos ver que mínima obtenho



Boas, como estás a obter esses dados? pergunto apenas por curiosidade?


----------



## Caneira (30 Jul 2017 às 11:33)

remember disse:


> Boas, como estás a obter esses dados? pergunto apenas por curiosidade?



Boas. Neste momento usando um sensor DHT22 ligado a uma placa NODEMCU ESP8266, que recolhe e transmite os dados para a internet. Tem muitas limitações, tal como não estar dentro de um radiation shield etc, mas para valores nocturnos ou quando o sol não incide directamente, parace-me razoável.


----------



## remember (30 Jul 2017 às 12:52)

Desculpa as perguntas, mas essa placa liga a onde?
A um raspberry?


----------



## Caneira (30 Jul 2017 às 13:14)

remember disse:


> Desculpa as perguntas, mas essa placa liga a onde?
> A um raspberry?



A placa só por si já tem tudo o que é necessário, desde entradas para poder ligar o sensor, a módulo wifi para se ligar à internet. A alimentação é feita por USB, com qualquer carregador normal de telefone, até com powerbank.

Fica uma foto:


----------



## remember (30 Jul 2017 às 13:26)

Caneira disse:


> A placa só por si já tem tudo o que é necessário, desde entradas para poder ligar o sensor, a módulo wifi para se ligar à internet. A alimentação é feita por USB, com qualquer carregador normal de telefone, até com powerbank.
> 
> Fica uma foto:



Isso fica para quanto? haverá possibilidade de comprar isso, tipo em pack, com caixa exterior e tudo?


----------



## Caneira (30 Jul 2017 às 18:25)

remember disse:


> Isso fica para quanto? haverá possibilidade de comprar isso, tipo em pack, com caixa exterior e tudo?


Diria que se consegue arranjar tudo mandando vir a placa e o sensor da china por cerca de 10 euros, mas envolve sempre alguma configuração. Não conheço nenhum pack, nem nada já pré-configurado.


----------



## david 6 (30 Jul 2017 às 19:11)

máxima: *30.3ºC*
minima: *16.8ºC*
actual: *26.7ºC*

cheira me a fumo de incêndio, como o vento está de NW é provável que seja do incêndio entre Santarém e Rio Maior


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Jul 2017 às 22:03)

A mínima foi de *15,3ºC*, com o briol que já se faz ainda vou ter uma noite abaixo dos 15ºC. Sempre bom viver num vale com nortada a bombar 

O mês de Julho portou-se bem, praticamente idêntico ao de 2015, vai terminar a +0,5ºC da média e a precipitação parece coincidir com o normal do mês. Por pouco não foi mais "frio" que o mês de Junho.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Jul 2017 às 22:43)

Por mais esta é mais uma noite que segue fresca, é óptimo para refrescar a casa, pois ainda tenho as janelas abertas.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jul 2017 às 23:01)

Boas,

Só para partilhar que esta manhã presenciei chuviscos nos arredores de Mafra, o clima da zona oeste é "tramado".
De resto, depois limpou e esteve um belo dia na Ericeira, nortada moderada mas perfeitamente suportável.


----------



## criz0r (31 Jul 2017 às 00:00)

Boa noite, 

Aqui na Cova da Piedade, registei ontem a 9 mínima tropical mas já é hábito. Sempre que tenho temperaturas igual ou superior a 30 graus o forno da margem sul entra em acção.

De momento, 20,6 graus e nortada moderada.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## WHORTAS (31 Jul 2017 às 08:46)

Bom día
Chove na BAROSA


----------



## rick80 (31 Jul 2017 às 09:36)

E chove por Alcobaça com alguma intensidade já há um tempinho. Espero que dure o suficiente para dar uma boa rega... 

Enviado do meu MI 5s Plus através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (31 Jul 2017 às 10:00)

Bons dias,

Mínima bem fresquinha pela margem Sul a chegar aos 17,2ºC.
A manhã, acordou com umas belas formações a Oeste, pode ser que a avaliar pelo Sat24 ainda cá chegue qualquer coisita.


----------



## cepp1 (31 Jul 2017 às 10:00)

Aguaceiros por vezes fortes nas Caldas da Rainha


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Jul 2017 às 10:17)

Por aqui também chuvisca fraco mas certinho. Está uma temp fresca mas agradável...


----------



## Caneira (31 Jul 2017 às 10:48)

Bom dia,

Mínima de *16.1ºC* esta madrugada, sigo com *20.6ºC*


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Jul 2017 às 10:55)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Por aqui também chuvisca fraco mas certinho. Está uma temp fresca mas agradável...


Por aqui continua a chuvinha sempre certa!


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Jul 2017 às 11:02)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Por aqui continua a chuvinha sempre certa!


Agora já chove bem! Mas que bela rega!


----------



## criz0r (31 Jul 2017 às 11:16)

Esta frente miniatura, veio com uma semana de atraso. Praticamente todos os incêndios teriam o destino traçado. 

Por Entrecampos, é visível muita nebulosidade baixa em aproximação.


----------



## António josé Sales (31 Jul 2017 às 11:30)

Por aqui cboveu bem mais do que estaVa a espera cbuva moderDa pingas grossas.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (31 Jul 2017 às 12:12)

Boas , Céu  escuro para oeste , está a ameaçar chuva e deve chover com pingas grossas .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (31 Jul 2017 às 12:25)

E já está a cair chuvisco , o céu está interessante para oeste com belas formações !


----------



## miguel (31 Jul 2017 às 12:29)

Dia mais fresco graças a Deus, chuva nao espero nada pelo menos nada que acumule.. 
Mínima de 17,7ºC

Agora 24,5ºC ainda com sol mas com os minutos contados.


----------



## MSantos (31 Jul 2017 às 12:46)

Boas!

Depois de uns dias por terras galegas estou de volta a Leiria! 

Durante a manhã tivemos chuvinha da boa, por agora o Sol já vai brilhando mas o tempo mantém-se fresco.


----------



## criz0r (31 Jul 2017 às 13:02)

Chove fraco por Entrecampos neste momento.


----------



## miguel (31 Jul 2017 às 15:01)

Palha e mais palha e nada de chuva já nem me lembro o que é ver chover... 

22,2ºC a máxima até agora foi de 25,1ºC


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (31 Jul 2017 às 15:05)

Choveu um pouco mas não deu para nada continuamos na mesma situação de seca extrema , e só espero que agosto não tenha uma onda de calor para secar ainda mais o centro e sul .


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Jul 2017 às 20:53)

Hoje foi um dia muito fresco, e muito nublado, ainda chuviscou por volta da hora de almoço.


----------



## david 6 (31 Jul 2017 às 20:53)

estive na praia em Tróia hoje, de manhã ainda teve algum sol, mas a partir das 12h +ou- o céu meteu se encoberto com umas formações interessantes, só caiu uns pingos infelizmente mas já era o que esperar

entretanto pela Fajarda:

máxima: *26.7ºC*
minima: *14.2ºC*
actual: *21.1ºC*

por aqui não sei, se choveu não deu para acumular, mas é provável que tenha caído mais algum coisa que uns pingos olhando agora para trás no radar, não é que faça diferença...


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Jul 2017 às 21:52)

Belo dia para refrescar, queda de 6ºC na máxima. 

Mínima de *15ºC *no Auriol 

0,2 mm acumulados, o que perfaz praticamente *4 mm* neste mês.


----------



## criz0r (1 Ago 2017 às 01:00)

Boa noite,

Ambiente frescote também por aqui com 18,9 atuais e céu pouco nublado.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Caneira (1 Ago 2017 às 09:40)

Mínima de *15.6* esta noite, sigo com *19.6*


----------



## MSantos (1 Ago 2017 às 10:44)

Bom dia!

Inicio de manhã com alguma névoa aqui em Leiria que entretanto já dissipou, por agora o Sol vai brilhando com 21/22ºC nas estações WU aqui da cidade.


----------

